

You should never make it hard to cancel.  - ramanr
http://blog.chargebee.com/cancellations-hard-customers/

======
3825
It has been a convenient excuse for me to not join the gym because my friend
found it more convenient to close his bank account and all cards there rather
than get Planet Fitness to cancel his subscription. Too bad for me as I could
use the exercise. :/

